
Review: We do not recommend the $299 Oculus Quest 2 as your next VR system - smusamashah
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2020/09/review-we-do-not-recommend-the-299-oculus-quest-2-as-your-next-vr-system/
======
mumin
Thoughts on this?

